# Lake Ontario salmon this week N/R



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

I'll be fishing out of Wilson harbor all this week if any OGFers are in the Olcott-niagara are and want to share intel shoot me a pm or email.

Jarrett


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Let us know how you do. Ill be there in a few weeks.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm itching for Thursday buddy!!! Can't wait to get out there. Took a quick look at some reports yesterday and it sounds like some guys are doing pretty good out in 350 fow.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be fishing out of Point Breeze this Thursday through Sunday


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

A few guys off one of our jobs in Buffalo went out July fourth on a charter out of Olcott. They said they only went out a few miles and ran a mix of spoons and flies on riggers and Dipsey's, but could not tell me the depth. The couple pics they sent me that had plugs visible showed orange/black spoons and chartreuse head/medium green skirt flies. They did well with five people fishing and limiting on Kings with a half dozen Steelies to boot. Big fish too, by my limited Salmon fishing standards, with most kings in the 20's and one at 36# and one at 40#. Big freaking fish IMO. Sorry I don't have better details but the fishing is obviously good. Good luck.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> one at 36# and one at 40#.


I hope they were in the Derby, those would be 1st and 2nd place by a huge margin and they would be in line for many, many, many, thousands of dollars.

Thousands of fisherman in the derby lake wide and no one has one over 33#and your buddys got two larger on one trip, congrats to them

The fishing has been very good lake wide over there.


----------



## Ducducgoosejr (Apr 8, 2012)

Please keep us posted on your reports up there. I'll be heading up in a few weeks myself and I'm curious. Good luck


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Received a picture and voicemail from Lundy today. Josh was holding two majors. Said it was a double, and the fishing is outstanding.


----------



## ep0981 (Jul 5, 2006)

My father and I head for olcott tomorrow, Tuesday. Second trip ever. Excited. I was hoping lundy would post the where and the how.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

when you guys are running your downrigger, how far back do you put your flies/plugs/rigs/whatever your using----how far back do you put them behind the downrigger balls?
thanks

headin back up in a couple weeks


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

When I used to go up there, we did best running the presentations 10-20 feet behind the ball. As with anything fishing, it can vary, though.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

We run em 30-40 on the lower set @ the ball, stacked might shorten up half or less. Gotta keep those lures inline a bit, if they get wild on ya, wow what a mess.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I only have 2 riggers on my boat and usually run one two spoons off one usually my probe rigger, then on my other clean rigger flash fly combo. I always seem to pull kings off real short leads 8-10 ft off my weight. I'l drop them back at times but never get em going. Spoons I usually run no more than 15-25 back.

Kings will be screaming this weekend, first trip of the year I can't wait!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah 10 to 15ft leads. Usually run longer 30ft leads for anything above 45 ft to get it farther behind the boat. Ive heard for brown trout longer leads like 30-50 ft leads gets more bites. I know at times when the kings are staging right outside the rivers in 30-50 ft zone they run the ball down 20-30 ft and run 70 ft leads.


----------

